
Hackers swipe e-mail addresses from Apple Pay-competitor CurrentC - anu_gupta
http://arstechnica.com/business/2014/10/cvs-rite-aid-supported-alternative-to-apple-pay-already-hacked/#p3
======
abhishekmdb
no personal data or payment card data was beached
[http://www.techworm.net/2014/10/currentc-
hacked.html](http://www.techworm.net/2014/10/currentc-hacked.html)

